# Storm Sinkers or Pyramid?



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Reading through some of the posts, it seems like a good idea (economical) to cast my own sinkers for the surf. And that naturally poses the question about which kind is best for sandy bottom surf fishing on the Outer Banks of NC. Before I buy the mold, I'd very much like to hear your opinions on storm sinkers vs. pyramid. Does one hold better than another for a given weight? And does one seem to cast better than the other? Thanks!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, I have quite a bit of expierence with both. I can tell you this a pyramid holds alot better and sure as heck throws alot better IMHO. Its also what about 75 percent of us old lead slingers use. Get the pyramid mold I think you will like it.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have both molds and like both sinkers but the pyramids will be a lot easier 
to make.

john


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have both molds and use only the storm sinkers now. I would have to disagree with the above post about casting distance. I find that the storm sinkers cast further with less tumbling because of the additional weight on the bottom, of course I am talking about the storm sinker with the ball at the bottom as I know there are some that do not have the ball. The storm sinkers hold much better than a regular pyramid because of the ball that helps it sink in and also the wider pyramid/triangle on the top. In big surf I have had the storm sinkers sink so far in after 15 min that you could not get them in and would have to break the line, but that was when it was cast on the sandbar right close to the breakers. There was an article with tests on various storm sinkers done a few years ago in The Fisherman and the storm sinker came in second to the sputnik sinker. I am not sure of the rest of the results, but I know that because of that article I ordered the Hilts storm sinker mold and have been very pleased with it.

John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

id used pyramids in any case scenario first.
if that doesnt hold, which usually isnt a problem. then i use storms
if those dont hold, i use sputniks


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

*Do like the locals*

Most of the locals use a pyramid.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

jlentz said:


> I have both molds and use only the storm sinkers now. I would have to disagree with the above post about casting distance. I find that the storm sinkers cast further with less tumbling because of the additional weight on the bottom, of course I am talking about the storm sinker with the ball at the bottom as I know there are some that do not have the ball. The storm sinkers hold much better than a regular pyramid because of the ball that helps it sink in and also the wider pyramid/triangle on the top. In big surf I have had the storm sinkers sink so far in after 15 min that you could not get them in and would have to break the line, but that was when it was cast on the sandbar right close to the breakers. There was an article with tests on various storm sinkers done a few years ago in The Fisherman and the storm sinker came in second to the sputnik sinker. I am not sure of the rest of the results, but I know that because of that article I ordered the Hilts storm sinker mold and have been very pleased with it.
> 
> John


I vote ditto on the above and from my experience they do cast further and they hold better. I generally never use anything above a 6 oz of anything and I have seen a 6oz pyramid tumble in when a 6 oz storm sticks. From that I say that you can throw less weight with a storm and hold better.

Now as far as being hard to make, I have the Do-IT 2-3-4 oz mold and the 5-6 oz mold, but I make nothing but 4,5,6 oz storms. The trick to pouring them is:

A: Smoke the inside of the mold with a candle or ligther.

B. Make sure the lead is as hot as you can get it.

C. Heat the mold over the pot before you pour and let the laddle sit in the lead for several seconds to get it hot.

D. If you are going to pour two at a time, pour one and return excess lead to the pot before you pour the second. Heat the laddle up again and get new hot lead for the second weight.

E. Pour in a steady stream till the sproul is filled to the top.

F. Wait about 30 secs, open mold and turn it on it's side, wait 30 secs more and use a pair of needle nose and grasp the sprull and rock and jiggle it till the weight comes free then drop in a pot of cold water.

Do the above and you will have no problem pouring storms.

As to sputniks, I hate them for two reasons, they are hard to pull in and if the break off they create major snag monitors


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I used storms for a while till a bud of mine helped me come up with this one. Using different gages of wire you can adjust the amount of bendability and ease of retreval. BUt they cast WAY better than the storms and pyramids. Unlike Spuntniks, if a wire breaks off, it leaves no snags in the surf.


----------



## surf dude (Mar 24, 2009)

pyramid is the only way to go


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've fished pyramids, storms and frog tounges side-by-side off the beach.

And found pyramids hold the best.

JMHO. 

Pyramids are all I use off the planks and surf anymore.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

3 side pyramids...nuff said


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AirDown said:


> 3 side pyramids...nuff said


ewww 4 sides are so mucchhh better


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

3somes are more fun though

you know it's been a long winter when a discussion about sinkers takes a turn like this...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I vote for hexagonal phase shifted platnium mojo magnetotronic mangomoma weights.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

AirDown said:


> 3 side pyramids...nuff said


Hilts storm sinker mold is 3 sided with a much wider triangle on top than a regular pyramid and also a ball on the bottom to help it dig in quicker/better. The article I referred to in the above post tested many sinkers and as mentioned before, the storm sinker rated second to ONLY the sputnik. To me sputniks are a great holding sinker but a pain to store and transport, not worth the trouble to me. I will talk to some of my friends who work for The Fisherman magazine to see if I can get a copy of the article as I am unable to find my copy.

John


----------

